# Savage 24f-12... tell me what you think!



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

http://savagearms.com/24f12.htm

What do you guys think about this gun... I was reading an article online about Yotes, and the author said it was his favorite coyote gun. B/c it has the lang range of the .223 and the short range of the 12 guage..

I am seriously considering buying this gun unless anyone here can convince me that it would be a waste of my money...

thanks guys


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

It's only a single shot. That's the only downfall I see.

Justin


----------



## miduck (Nov 1, 2004)

Do yourself a favor and also check out the Remington/Spartan 223/12 gauge. Model 94, I think.

The Spartan model has a double trigger. The Savage has a hammer and a tang you need to select the barrel you want to shoot.

I love my Spartan. Hunting in Michigan with gloves on it is a whole lot easier to pick a barrel. There is no hammer and the safety is like my other over and under shotguns.

If you get coyote fever with my Spartan and forget what barrel is the shotgun and which is the 223 you pull them both...... :lol: Can't do that with the Savage!


----------



## miduck (Nov 1, 2004)

I found the site with the specs etc.

http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... _specs.asp


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I think the Remington is a few bucks cheaper, and like somone else said I like the trigger setup better. I know I want one.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

now that is a shotgun/rifle combo... You sold me... Gotta go with the remington... I have an 1100 and I gotta say i'm a remington guy... Ofcourse I also shoot a savage .300 model 99 for whitetail... so its a hard choice...

didn't know they made this model... thanks


----------

